#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Μετατροπή υπογείου σε ισόγεια κατοικία

## manolitsis

Διώροφη κατοικία με υπόγειο (ΟΑ του 2002 ), μετατράπηκε ολόκληρο το υπόγειο σε ισόγειο και χρησιμοποιείται σαν κατοικία. Ο ιδιοκτήτης έχει τακτοποιήσει το μισό υπογείο ( αυτό που μετατράπηκε σε χώρο κύριας χρήσης )με τον 3843/2010 και το άλλο μισό παρέμεινε γκαραζ. Στο τοπογραφικό που συνέταξα διαπίστωσα ότι εσκεμμένα παρουσίασαν το οικόπεδο μεγαλύτερο απ΄οτι πραγματικά είναι για να πιάσει την αρτιότητα ( από 1500 τ.μ που είναι το παρουσίασαν 2,020 τ.μ). Οι ερωτήσεις καθότι καινούργιος στο επάγγελμα , είναι οι εξής 
Α) Για την μετατροπή του υπογείου έχω ΥΔ χωρίς αλλαγή χρήσης με μειωτικό συντελεστή ( επικοινωνεί με εσωτερική σκάλα με το ισόγειο) ? Αν ναι , δεν υπολογίζω την επιφάνεια του γκαραζ , εφόσον παραμένει γκαραζ ?
Β) όσον αφορά το λανθασμενο τοπογραφικό ? υπάρχει επίπτωση ή δεν εμπλέκομαι με την νομιμότητα της άδειας ?
γ) το μισο υπόγειο (και το πρόστιμο του 3843/2010 ) θα τα υπολογίσω μέσα στις επιφάνειες σαν ΥΔ και θα αφαιρέσω στη συνέχεια το πρόστιμο που πληρώθηκε τότε ?

----------


## Xάρης

Α) Σωστά.

Β) Η άδεια είναι νόμιμη όσο δεν ανακαλείται. Πρόσεξε όμως τι συντελεστή θα βάλεις στο πεδίο "1. Οικοδομική άδεια". Διάβασε προσεκτικά το Παράρτημα Α.

Γ) Αν θες γίνεται και έτσι.

----------

manolitsis

----------


## asak

Γ) Πως αλλιώς? Να μην το υπολογίσω καθόλου ως ήδη τακτοποιημένος χώρος με τον Ν.3843/10?

Επίσης για να διαπιστώσουμε ότι το οικόπεδο είναι μικρότερο της αδείας, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε τοπογραφικό όπου απαιτείται από το Νόμο, δηλ. στα εκτός σχεδίου, γιατί στα εντός αρκούμαστε στο εγκεκριμένο σχέδιο της αδείας. Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Akioteutos

Εφόσον  μετατράπηκε το υπόγειο σε ισόγειο και δεν πλήρη πλέον της προϋποθέσεις για να είναι υπόγειο, πρέπει να ελέγξεις  αν αυτό συμβαίνει λόγο της μη διαμόρφωσης του περιβάλλοντα χώρου, κοινός ξεμπάζομα, ή λόγο της υπερύψωσης της θεμελιώσεις. Εάν συμβαίνει το πρώτο μπορείς να βάλεις τον μειωτικό, αν συμβαίνει το δεύτερο δεν μπορείς.

Τώρα για το γκαράζ δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το υπολογίσεις με Υ.Δ. ή με αναλυτικό (αν κατάλαβα καλά τι εννοείς)

----------

